# Maple Syrup



## venture (Dec 29, 2011)

Being a non chef, I just recently learned there are different grades of maple syrup.

When I started making bacons, I went and bought a bottle of "pure" maple syrup for glazing purposes. It is defined as "grade A" with a note of "light amber".

Watching a show on TV tonight, I saw the use of grade B maple syrup.  It was selected because it was darker in color and supposedly had a different flavor profile.

Definitely a heads up for those who didn't know, like me?

Also, I am wondering?  For use as a glaze on bacons, might the Grade B be preferable?

Aside from the heads up, I am hoping for some input from the more experienced and the Master Chefs here!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2011)

Grade B is awesome and most frequently purchased by Bakers and Chef's in the know because Ounce for Ounce it is Cheaper and has a stronger Maple Flavor so less goes farther. It is much darker in color and isn't as Pretty as the Premium Light Amber Grade A, but I'll take taste over color anytime!...JJ


----------



## a hooligan (Dec 29, 2011)

The different grades are developed due to the times of harvest. The light amber grade "A" is harvested during the warmer months of the year when the tree sap is very thin. The grade "B" dark amber is harvested in the winter months when the sap is much thicker and therefor darker and more aromatic. I rub my pork butts with grade "B" maple syrup before applying my rub. It gives the rub a good base to stick to and adds a caramelization to the bark of the butt.


----------



## venture (Dec 29, 2011)

Excellent start and I bet more to come!

I meant to post this in the Chef's Corner but my puter skills tripped me up.

I think before this is done I will learn even more!

Thanks guys!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2011)

The Maple season begins when the weather starts staying at or above 40*F during the day, in late February/early March and continues for 6 to 8 weeks or until the Air temps get above 50*F, in April, and the trees go to Bud. Early in the season the Lightest color syrup is produced and as the weather warms and more starch is converted to sugar the syrup will be Darker and less clear. There are a couple of farms not far from me and one of my students families owned one, really awesome to see the operation.  Here is some short, good info...JJ

http://www.maplesugarrecipe.com/grade-b-maple-syrup.html

http://www.foodreference.com/html/artmaplesyrup.html


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

so thats why Iike it when it is dark syrup! thanks JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)

Real maple syrup  is so expansive here that you get burns only by looking at it in the shop.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Now that would be good to have around.


----------



## roller (Dec 30, 2011)

Do not know what grade it is but I have a friend in N.H. that makes his own Maple Syrup and sends me a bottle every year..Its some good stuff. I like to make Maple glazed pecan halves in one of my cast iron skillets....


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Geez, I'm still using Log Cabin.


----------



## a hooligan (Dec 31, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Geez, I'm still using Log Cabin.




Log Cabin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Say it ain't so Al, say it ain't so....


----------



## vt dukhntr (Jan 1, 2012)

A Hooligan said:


> The different grades are developed due to the times of harvest. The light amber grade "A" is harvested during the warmer months of the year when the tree sap is very thin. The grade "B" dark amber is harvested in the winter months when the sap is much thicker and therefor darker and more aromatic. I rub my pork butts with grade "B" maple syrup before applying my rub. It gives the rub a good base to stick to and adds a caramelization to the bark of the butt.


Bit of a miss.  Maple season is the time at the end of winter as the daytime temps begin to warm.  It lasts 5-7 weeks depending on where you are located.  The early season produces more light colored syrup, whereas the darker grade "B" syrup comes a bit later usually.  But it also depends on where your maple woods are and how much cold and sun exposure they get.  The grade "B" is a lot darker and has a stronger deeper flavor.  It is favored for recipes ans such because it is not only cheaper, but provides more flavor.


----------



## vt dukhntr (Jan 1, 2012)

No matter what the grade, hard to beat drinking cold beers in the sugar house and sampling real maple syrup fresh off the arch.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 22, 2012)

Grade A comes in 3 types- light amber, medium amber and dark amber. Look for medium or dark amber in stores , they have the best flavor.

Grade B is sold to commercial food producers only, not retail.


----------



## big casino (Jan 22, 2012)

VT Dukhntr said:


> No matter what the grade, hard to beat drinking cold beers in the sugar house and sampling real maple syrup fresh off the arch.


wow that sounds like a perfect day


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 22, 2012)

I have purchased Grade B Maple Syrup via the internet and compared to Grade A, it is hands down the best IMHO! I now have a small bottle of Grade A in the fridge and although very pretty, to us it isn't as tasty!

This is the place I ordered it from:

http://www.piecesofvermont.com/gradeb.html


----------



## erain (Jan 22, 2012)

A Hooligan said:


> The different grades are developed due to the times of harvest. The light amber grade "A" is harvested during the warmer months of the year when the tree sap is very thin. The grade "B" dark amber is harvested in the winter months when the sap is much thicker and therefor darker and more aromatic. I rub my pork butts with grade "B" maple syrup before applying my rub. It gives the rub a good base to stick to and adds a caramelization to the bark of the butt.



maple syrup.....

generally for cooking grade B or the "darker" syrup is just fine... the grade A syrup is the first syrup of the year, it is when the sap starts to rise from the roots of the tree and attempt to get to the branches of the tree. but the cold temps at night force it back down. so when the above freezing time is short during the day the sap rises but never makes it out of the main trunk. this is when you get grade A syrup. as weather warms and it starts to make it to the branches the syrup made will be darker in color. when it gets to the point of the sap reaching the buds on the tree the sap is no longer desireable for making syrup. sap is only collected when the temps are above freezing during the day but below freezing at night.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

I have received both A and B as gifts and actually love the B in cooking and the A on pancakes. The B really has a deeper flavor profile at least on my tounge


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 22, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Geez, I'm still using Log Cabin.  :icon_redface:



C'mon man...  step up to the plate and make the switch to "Aunt Jemimah"      :icon_lol:


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 22, 2012)

B has got my vote. You can get it online from King Arther Flour.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/grade-b-maple-syrup-1-pint


----------



## billebouy (Jan 22, 2012)

You've got to keep history in mind.  In the Colonial days, Maple syrup and Maple sugar were competing with cane sugar from the West Indies, which was a pure, neutral flavored sweetener.  Hence the light, mild, bland flavored syrup was grade A.  Yummy Maple flavor wasn't the goal.


----------



## erain (Jan 23, 2012)

Grade A Light Amber: A very light syrup with a mild, delicate maple flavor, this is usually made early in the season when the weather is cold. This is the best grade for making maple candy and maple cream.

Grade A Medium Amber: A darker, mid-season syrup, this is often used as a table syrup. This syrup has a deeper maple flavor.  

Grade A Dark Amber: A strong flavored syrup that's made from sap harvested late in the season when there's more sunlight and longer stretches of warm temperatures.

Grade B: Very dark with a forceful maple, caramel-y flavor, this is a common cooking syrup. Die-hards also use it as a pancake syrup.

grade A light, first boil of this past spring


6 other boil downs, thinking upper rt would be clased grade B


a partial picture of the 6.5 gal of finished syrup i got this past spring...


cked the king arthur site, 17.95 for a pint of grade B,    6.5gal/8 pints per gal @ $17.95 pint, $933.40

think i may expand on my sugaring hobby...


----------



## vagreys (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm able to get Grade B Dark in three grocery store chains, locally - Kroger, Fresh Market, and Whole Paycheck...err...Foods. I picked up a pint for $10.95 on sale two days ago, and used it last night on the salmon. Excellent.


----------



## venture (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks vagreys.  We have a Kroger owned store near here.  I think it is called FoodsCo or something like that?  I will look for the Grade B there when I finish off what I have on hand.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## luv2q (Jan 23, 2012)

I purchased an 8.5 ounce glass container of Spring Tree Canadian "Grade B" maple syrup for just over $5.00 at my local Publix Supermarket last week, so I guess I was fortunate. I currently have a slab of pork belly curing in it. We'll see in a few days how good it tastes.


----------



## edmartin (Jan 29, 2012)

*Venture, I have used either a or b when making pork breakfast sausage. For 15 # ground pork, I mix 2  and 1/4  to  2 and  1/2  cups of cold maple syrup with my insta cure #1 and spices to the pork sausage mix, and after stuffing them in casings and hang to dry in refrigerator, then lightly smoke them using applewood. I then vacum pack approx. 10 to a package and freeze until use. They don't last when the kids see them.*


----------

